# Hcigar Vt inbox



## Ash (5/5/17)

Anyone here has stock of this?


----------



## Sir Vape (5/5/17)

More coming in about a week or so

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (18/5/17)

After visiting your site everyday since this post. It finally arrived.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...new-hcigar-inbox-75w-dna-maze-v2-rda-squonker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/17)

Yes just came in today. The gold carbon is seriously sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (18/5/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Yes just came in today. The gold carbon is seriously sexy
> 
> View attachment 95038


Darn, was looking forward to a rainbow one


----------



## Caramia (29/5/17)

Anyone?
Rainbow colour?


----------



## Andre (29/5/17)

Caramia said:


> Anyone?
> Rainbow colour?


https://www.fasttech.com/p/6324100

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (29/5/17)

Andre said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/p/6324100


Thanx @Andre, I actually do have one in my cart, been sitting for a week or so, but darn, the waiting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

